# Is anyone using F&M Expression STOCK plastisol transfers??



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello,
Is anybody using F&M *STOCK* plastisol transfers?
Are they good?
Thank you.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't see why they wouldn't be.

I have used their custom transfers, lots of people do.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

socceronly said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't be.
> 
> I have used their custom transfers, lots of people do.


I have used 10s of thousands of custom ones in 15+ years but never stocks ones....But I am sure they are just as good of quality as the custom ones....


----------

